# June: 3215 heat records



## legalskier (Jul 3, 2012)

_From June 25 to July 1, some 2,171 record temperatures were either broken or matched, the NOAA said. For the 30 days of June, that number rose to 3,215.Accuweather meteorologist Alex Sosnowski said the number of records broken was very unusual. He said that while some aspects of the heat wave are unknown, *much of it is because of a lack of snow cover during the late winter on America's plains*. Instead of the sun's heat melting snow, it instead heated the ground, which in turn warmed the air. ***
_Full story:http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/03/uk-usa-weather-records-idUSLNE86200R20120703


----------

